
An AI can simulate an economy millions of times to create fairer tax policy - guybedo
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/05/05/1001142/ai-reinforcement-learning-simulate-economy-fairer-tax-policy-income-inequality-recession-pandemic
======
vkaku
The tech has always been around - but the politics of it stinks. So does the
element of human greed.

